# LTQ Summer Course



## rage (12 May 2009)

Can anyone tell me if there is a summer LTQ Course offered in any regions? For some reason a password is needed to view Central Regions website. Seen last year PRA Region offered one in late Aug but not this year.


----------



## gwp (12 May 2009)

rage said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me if there is a summer LTQ Course offered in any regions? For some reason a password is needed to view Central Regions website. Seen last year PRA Region offered one in late Aug but not this year.


It would be most unusual for any region to run officer qualification courses during the Cadets Summer Training Centre period (mid June to mid Aug) .  Late August would be after CSTC activity has ended.


----------



## opie_cic (12 May 2009)

LTQ is being offered in Central region start 16 Aug in Trenton.  Thats the only summer LTQ offered in Central.  

If you have cadetnet, you can find the password on there.


----------



## rage (13 May 2009)

Thank you! Very helpful info.


----------



## rage (28 May 2009)

I need to print a copy of Central Regions Course Calendar for my CO. Can someone explain in detail how to get the password off Cadetnet? This LTQ course is the only one I can take due to my work schedule. Help is appreciated.


----------

